# Constant bursts of screen flickering: tried common solutions



## bazzzsm (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi!
I get random bursts of screen flickering on my laptop which usually stop when I go exit to my desktop only to restart as soon as I reopen the program. The flickers continue while using task manager which (if the sources
I've looked at are correct) means it's a video card driver issue. I've booted into safe mode, uninstalled the Intel(R) HD Graphics 620 graphics driver, restarted then reinstalled the driver using windows update. I tried a second time using Driver Booster to update the driver to no avail.

I've also tried going into msconfig and disabling Windows Error Reporting Service and the Problems and Solutions Control Panel Support.

Thanks for any help.

Here are my tech specs:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7200U CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 142 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8001 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 620, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 437 GB (321 GB Free);
Motherboard: LENOVO, Lenovo YOGA 710-14IKB
Antivirus: Avast Antivirus, Enabled and Updated


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

After re-installing the driver, try changing the resolution to something else and maybe changing the Monitor type or even the refresh freq (if possible).


----------



## bazzzsm (Oct 7, 2017)

peterh40 said:


> After re-installing the driver, try changing the resolution to something else and maybe changing the Monitor type or even the refresh freq (if possible).


Thanks for the response ! I've already reinstalled the driver so should I do that again?

The only options I can find are refresh rate and resolution and refresh rate only gives me 60p Hz as an option. Where can I find the monitor type?

I've changed the resolution to 1600x900 and the problem persists.

Thanks.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

I am beginning to think this is a hardware issue, such as a loose cable, a backlight or inverter issue. See a specialist if unable to resolve it yourself.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I found this on another forum :-


> I think I found the solution-
> 
> Download 'Lenovo Settings' from Microsoft Store
> 
> ...


I think the location of Display section has changed but hopefully the setting is still there (it won't let me download the app, I think you have to be using a Lenovo computer to get it).

Source : sungx88's post on this page :- https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/forums/v3_1/forumtopicpage/board-id/ll06_en/thread-id/44766/page/2


----------

